# Flounder & Black Bass......



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Left little creek at sun-up and pounded the pilings for the first hour of daylight for a rockfish. NO TAKERS. headed to 11/12 in the channel and drifted with 2 dozen other boats all catching so-so flounder. Tagged and set free some ourselves. Did the same at the high-span, netted a 20ish for dinner. Then tagged sea bass until I ran out of tags !! high at 0615 and outgoing all day........heres dinner !! *


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Some good eats there. What organization are you tagging for?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

catman said:


> Some good eats there. What organization are you tagging for?




http://www.vims.edu/adv/recreation/tag/



http://www.vims.edu/adv/recreation/...f#search="virginia game fish tagging program"


http://www.mrc.state.va.us/vswft/vsft2.shtm


----------

